# How much do Black Library Authors get paid?



## 98741 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm not exactley sure where to post this so please forgive me, anyhow I'm curious as to how much BL Authors get paid, I read some where that the professonal rate for most Authors in general was 5p (or cent, I'm not sure though BL Authors probably get paid in English currency I'm guessing)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

angrySCORCH62 said:


> I'm not exactley sure where to post this so please forgive me, anyhow I'm curious as to how much BL Authors get paid, I read some where that the professonal rate for most Authors in general was 5p (or cent, I'm not sure though BL Authors probably get paid in English currency I'm guessing)


I imagine it's generally more than 5p, they probably get at least a couple of quid :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it depends on who the author is... I am sure Dan Abnett gets more than some guy who has been writing for a few months...


----------



## 98741 (Jul 5, 2010)

sorry I ment 5p per word


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I think it depends on who the author is... I am sure Dan Abnett gets more than some guy who has been writing for a few months...


Dan Abnett probably doesn't get paid more for each book, but he probably does get more commissions to write books- gotta remember Black Library is only one of his many gigs, he doesn't work for GW he's freelance. If one day he decided to never write another 40k or Fantasy book again he'd still have work streaming in from other companies.


angrySCORCH62 said:


> sorry I ment 5p per word


You'd have to ask Ploss, he might know.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Pay per word is more normal for short articles. I would suggest it is more likely that they get an advance and a percentage of sales, this is more usual for novels (in my albeit limited experience). Though I don't know about BL specifically.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Perhaps they are paid 40k per book? :victory:


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I can imagine they get paid similarly to other Authors who write for a company, or a specific audience.

If you're interested in pursuing a career in writing; obviously you'll be concerned with the wages; but just remember one thing: It _must_ make end's meat, otherwise only a limited amount of people could afford to do it so successfully. - Without crushing ideals, this topic is just as much a business as Games Workshop; Warhammer. If it didn't make enough money, people wouldn't do it.

Hope this answers your question mate - It'd be_ impossible _to give you an exactly salary.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Perhaps they are paid 40k per book? :victory:


40k what? Pounds, dollars, Euros? Ok. But what about 40k Yen, Rupees, or {gulp} pesos? Not so ok.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

You missed Ugandan Dollars - those things are worthless, *literally*.


----------

